# Best Buy national company?



## jhakarter (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone know who Best Buy is using this year or winter for the national company in charge of there snow removal? Upper Midwest territory here and it seems they have switched to a new company recently and trying to find out who it may be. Thanks!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

In MN it has been Brightview (Brickman). I believe it still is.


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

Good info!


----------



## greatlawn (Jan 10, 2010)

I am a fan of Dentco


----------

